# h.d.d led broken, solderable?



## erickim91030 (Jul 13, 2007)

ok, i guess this is where i should post this

i bought a rosewill R6AS5-BK case and after i installed the mobo, while plugging in the connectors, i noticed that the h.d.d led wire was snapped :upset: so i don't want to spend like 10 bucks to ship it and get it repaired or exchanged. Heres a picture









So would it be possible if i just soldered the white wire back together and wrap it with electrical tape and it'll work?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Should work for you with no problems. Will be like new and you won't have to worry about it.


----------

